# Visa Advice...advice needed!



## Alphaw0lf (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello all, 
Ok, it my intention to relocate to Utah, USA, permenantly. I have helped develop an online college preparatory school, (high school, k-12), which is full LLc'd. The school is an international online school based in Utah. I am expected to run and support the infrastructure from Utah and help with the teaching once licensed. My co owner said they will sponsor my visa application and eventually my green card application. The visa I think I need initially is an H1b can any one advise if this is correct and give any indication of time scale, bearing on mind that the school is going live as we speak, is accredited by the NAAS and working 7 hours away is awkward at times.

In other word, is my visa choice the correct one, and has anyone any idea as to how long it would take on average to be granted, bearing in mind I have a job ready to go to with in the school, AIOA. (American International Online Academy).

Thank you all for your consideration 

AlphaW0lf


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Alphaw0lf said:


> Hello all,
> Ok, it my intention to relocate to Utah, USA, permenantly. I have helped develop an online college preparatory school, (high school, k-12), which is full LLc'd. The school is an international online school based in Utah. I am expected to run and support the infrastructure from Utah and help with the teaching once licensed. My co owner said they will sponsor my visa application and eventually my green card application. The visa I think I need initially is an H1b can any one advise if this is correct and give any indication of time scale, bearing on mind that the school is going live as we speak, is accredited by the NAAS and working 7 hours away is awkward at times.
> 
> In other word, is my visa choice the correct one, and has anyone any idea as to how long it would take on average to be granted, bearing in mind I have a job ready to go to with in the school, AIOA. (American International Online Academy).
> ...


Now your Employer should see his lawyer about filing for the visa ... 
luckily there are still some H1 visa avaible for this year for an Oct 1st start


----------

